# Focal Sq cd



## Stupify (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone have it or know where I can find it? I have had no luck 

Thanks


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Stupify said:


> Does anyone have it or know where I can find it? I have had no luck
> 
> Thanks


There are 8 of them, so...


----------



## axipher (Oct 7, 2015)

I have Discs 1 through 4, but not sure what this forums rules are on sharing that kind of stuff since it's not actually my property to distribute.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...28593-sq-demonstration-cds-torrent-files.html


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought some many years ago... From an Focal/JM Lab retailer.


----------

